
Make ES6, Not Coffee - chris-at
http://gofore.com/ohjelmistokehitys/make-es6-coffee/
======
anotherevan
This article got up my nose a bit as it carries on about trivial things like
semi-colons and curly braces. I don't really give a flying fuck if a language
uses semi-colons or not (although being consistent about it would be nice).

The number one thing that drives me crazy in javascript is, you forget a var
(or let or const) and you've created a global variable in your function.
That's just totally screwed. Does ES6 fix this?

Also == vs ===.

Coffeescript basically generates javascript that is largely conformant to The
Good Parts with a lot less room for stuffing it up.

It's nice that ES6 is introducing fat arrows and such so you don't have to do
the mental reach-around that was necessary for doing OO in Javascript. Yes
it's taking a lot of the nice things about Coffeescript and adding some more.
But the above fundamental issues are the main reasons I hate writing
javascript in the first place.

</rant>

